# how to replace knock sensor



## ace1223 (Dec 1, 2005)

dose any 1 know how to replace the knock sensor on a 95 altima? if i try removing it from the top the intake manifold is in the way and though the botom it seems like the starter is in the way. wich way would be the best? 

any help would be apreciated 
thanks
alex


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ace1223 said:


> dose any 1 know how to replace the knock sensor on a 95 altima? if i try removing it from the top the intake manifold is in the way and though the botom it seems like the starter is in the way. wich way would be the best?
> 
> any help would be apreciated
> thanks
> alex


if you remove the oil filter, you should be able to get to it no problem. why are you replacing it? most of the time, you can clean the connector and the sensor itself. it rarely goes bad. its just a type of piezo that listens for knock. at 125+ dollars, its not a cheap item to replace if you dont know for sure that its bad...


----------



## ace1223 (Dec 1, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> if you remove the oil filter, you should be able to get to it no problem. why are you replacing it? most of the time, you can clean the connector and the sensor itself. it rarely goes bad. its just a type of piezo that listens for knock. at 125+ dollars, its not a cheap item to replace if you dont know for sure that its bad...





THERS A KNOCKING NOISE COMING FROM THE SIDE OF THE ENGINE ON THE SIDE WERE ALL THE PULLYS ARE. THE ENGINE LIGHT IS ON AND THE CODES THAT PULL UP ARE THE KNOCK SENSOR AND O2 SENSOR. THE KNOCKING NOISE SEEMS TO COME AND GO I CANT HEAR THE KNOCKING WERE IM DRIVING BUT AS SOON AS I COME TO A STOP OR THE CAR IS IDELING THE NOISE CAN GET PREATY LOUD. THE OIL LIGHT DOSNT COME ON AT ALL SO I DONT THINK ITS THE OIL NOT CIRCULATING. I WAS TOLD THAT IT CONTROLS THE TIMING AND CAN RETARD IT UP TO 10 DEGRES. IS THER ANY THING ELES I CAN CHECK B4 REPLACING THE SENSOR. I FOUND IT FOR 139.99 AT AUTOZONE


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ace1223 said:


> THERS A KNOCKING NOISE COMING FROM THE SIDE OF THE ENGINE ON THE SIDE WERE ALL THE PULLYS ARE. THE ENGINE LIGHT IS ON AND THE CODES THAT PULL UP ARE THE KNOCK SENSOR AND O2 SENSOR. THE KNOCKING NOISE SEEMS TO COME AND GO I CANT HEAR THE KNOCKING WERE IM DRIVING BUT AS SOON AS I COME TO A STOP OR THE CAR IS IDELING THE NOISE CAN GET PREATY LOUD. THE OIL LIGHT DOSNT COME ON AT ALL SO I DONT THINK ITS THE OIL NOT CIRCULATING. I WAS TOLD THAT IT CONTROLS THE TIMING AND CAN RETARD IT UP TO 10 DEGRES. IS THER ANY THING ELES I CAN CHECK B4 REPLACING THE SENSOR. I FOUND IT FOR 139.99 AT AUTOZONE


look underneath your car and check the oil pan for dents and damage. if there are any dents in the center of it AT ALL, you need to pull the pan and push those dents out. otherwise, pull the valve cover and verify that the chain tensioner is working and not worn out.


----------

